# BIOS sometimes cannot find "D" drive



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

I am running Win7 with two separate Hard Drives (C & D) Most of the time now, when I boot up, the BIOS does not list D rive, and of course it is not listed when Win7 is running. Yet, sometimes, the BIOS does find it and everything boots fine. Other times, the boot will hang at the post stage, and the only way to get the PC to boot is disconnect the cable from D.
C is the master, with D as the slave on IDE 1.
Can I assume D is defective and on it's way out, (it is a few years old) or am I overlooking something?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

May be defective, may just be the cable. Could even be a tiny bit of corrosion on the cable, try pulling the cable and putting it back on. You could try hooking the D: to IDE 2 as master too. Do a disk check on it when you get it up and running to check for bad sectors or other problems.

DM


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks DangerMouse (love the name) I have had the cable off and on numerous times, so I don't think it could be corrosion. Could be the cable itself, so I will try a spare cable. I have done D to IDE2 Master, and it acted the same as a slave on IDE1..sometimes it is there and sometimes not.
Good suggestion on doing a disk check the next time it is recognized.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

To add to what "DM" has posted -
Yes, suspect the cable.
The battery on the "motherboard" could be going bad.
The power supply could be going bad.
How old is the computer?

rossfingal


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

Never thought about the battery on the Mb, but if that was the problem, wouldn't the BIOS "forget" other things such as date, time, etc.? I will replace it just in case...nice cheap fix if it works. 
The power supply was suspect so I replaced it with one from another PC, and still the same problem.
The MB is an MSI board and probably 4 - 5??? years old. The HD is probably the same age.

More info...this only started to happen, - infrequently at first - after I did a clean install to Win7. No problem prior to that with XP. That said, the upgrade to 7 would have no effect on the BIOS not recognizing the drive.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

polarzak said:


> Never thought about the battery on the Mb, but if that was the problem, wouldn't the BIOS "forget" other things such as date, time, etc.? I wil lreplce it just in case...nice cheap fix if it works.
> The power supply was suspect so I replaced it with one from another PC, and still the same problem.
> The MB is an MSI and probably 4 - 5??? years old.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


Yes, it might "forget" other things -
However, it might not.
Are you sure the power supply you replaced the existing one with;
was up to the requirements of your system?
Your system is only 4 to 5 years old -
It should be able to "auto-detect" your "D" drive.

rossfingal


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

More than likely the HD is dieing on you. 

Back it up and replace that soon.

Andy.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

You have covered most of the normal bases for this problem, it's quickly looking more and more (to me) like what you fear. Back up any and all info you wish to keep from that drive before it dies completely. 

DM


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Just re-read your last post.
It is possible for a "HD" to fail, within 4 to 5 years.
Sometimes, they fail completely - sometimes not.
To be on the "safe side" - I would move/copy anything of value on your
"D" drive, to your "C" drive.
Download the diagnostic software from the manuf. of your "D" drive;
and run it - on your "D" drive, only.

A little late! 

rossfingal

4 to 5 years old - replace the battery anyway.


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks all. I think we have all come to the same conclusion; it is the drive, although I will try your other suggestions first. I think the next time "D" is recognized (I hope it does) I will move everything off it and replace it. This 150gb is probably toast. HDs are pretty cheap these days. I remember years ago I paid close around $200 for a 4gb drive. :no: And I thought I would never fill it. :laughing:
Thanks folks.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Sorry to hear about a "dead" drive!
If it locks up - becomes inaccessible -
One thing to try is take a couple of "zip-lock" baggies -
put the drive in them and put it in the freezer - for a while -
Days.
Then plug it back in and move files.
15 to 20 minutes, at a time.
Quite often - it works.
I've done it, more then once - with success!

rossfingal


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Suggestions:

1. If D drive is jumpered as a slave, like in the olden days, remove and re-jumper to C/S for cable select (or vice versa).

2. Download latest Ubuntu free linux iso and burn to a CD. It's a boot disk also (as well as install disk). When first menu pops up, select 'Run Ubuntu from CD without changing my computer' option. You'll see all the open source product such as Firefox browser and Open Office etc but you can also 'see' your 'drives' and move files across partitions. 

3. Borrow/buy a copy of SpinRite and run to correct deep drive errors.


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks for all of the info. I managed to get my spare PC to recognize the drive, copied everything over to the new drive with a partition/copy manager software, and everything is working fine with the new drive. As far as the other is concerned, it is garbage. Probably will take it apart and smash the platter. Wouldn't want the KGB looking at my "classified" information LOL :laughing:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

:laughing: Be sure to save the super strong magnet(s) inside. They have tons of uses!

DM


----------

